# How Long Does Your Battery Last?



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I've heard people say that their kindle only needs to be recharged once a month, but I need to charge mine once a week. Is there something wrong with it, or do I just read too much? (I use for both work and pleasure, so about eight hours a day, sometimes more.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You are probably using it more than average so, yeah, it will drain faster. I honestly don't worry about it. . .I just watch and be sure to plug it in if I notice it going down. . .usually overnight.

Have you checked to be sure there's not a book that's stuck indexing? This post will help you check that: How do I take care of my Kindle's battery and what if it goes flat more quickly than it should?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to charge mine every 4 days. Or something like that. I read a book every 2 days, no wifi on unless downloading. 
If you use it for 8 hours a day, I would think once a week is actually pretty good. 

Just plug it in whenever. I don't worry anymore. I used to. I kept reading how everyones held up so long even though they did all these things on it for hours and mine never had that kind of battery life. Now, I just don't care anymore, unless it starts to not hold through a day anymore. 

Just enjoy.


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

2 month battery assuming 30 minutes of reading a day translates to *30 hours of reading (without wifi)*. I seem to be getting this much.


----------



## inezb (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, excuse my ignorance but i'm new to Kindle. Mine was recharged, i read on it for a short while the other night and today came back to it to find the message that it needs recharging. Could i have left it on? But doesnt it turn itself off if you dont use it for 10 minutes? I am now recharging it again with the usb to my computer. I will then check that the wifi is off, but if i left it on, was that enough to drain the battery on a kindle not being used for about 3 days? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you have a wifi K, turn the wireless connection OFF  unless you are downloading.  It buys me a lot of battery life.

Games suck battery life, too.

I use mine a lot... so my usages aren't typical, but I only charge once every three weeks or so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

inezb said:


> Hi, excuse my ignorance but i'm new to Kindle. Mine was recharged, i read on it for a short while the other night and today came back to it to find the message that it needs recharging. Could i have left it on? But doesnt it turn itself off if you dont use it for 10 minutes? I am now recharging it again with the usb to my computer. I will then check that the wifi is off, but if i left it on, was that enough to drain the battery on a kindle not being used for about 3 days? thanks.


inezb--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

If you've just started with your Kindle, and added several books, the Kindle "indexes" them to make searches work. This takes a lot of juice....Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

inezp...just to add to what Betsy said...after you recharge it, again.  

If it drains quickly once more...try doing a search for something that isn't a word like sjkidljgs.  If a book comes up from that search delete it and try downloading it again.  You might have gotten a bad file.


Tara Maya...like Atunah, I only get 3 to 4 days on a charge.  I read quite a bit during the day, normally between 2-4 hours.  I use it at least 2 hours at night with the cover light on and am addicted to Thread Words.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> . . . or do I just read too much? (I use for both work and pleasure, so about eight hours a day, sometimes more.)


You read too much.

Stop it.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

I read at least one book a day and find that every 3-4 days I recharge it.  I don't let the battery get totally run down without charging it.  I also don't have the wireless on unless I am downloading a book.  It is a far cry from how long I thought the battery was supposed to last, but then I read a lot.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

sebat said:


> inezp...just to add to what Betsy said...after you recharge it, again.
> 
> *If it drains quickly once more...try doing a search for something that isn't a word like sjkidljgs. If a book comes up from that search delete it and try downloading it again. You might have gotten a bad file.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You'll do the search from the home page. I usually just go right to left starting at the "L". Just so it isn't a word.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You'll do the search from the home page. I usually just go right to left starting at the "L". Just so it isn't a word.


...and don't get inpatient. It will take almost a minute or so to do the search if you have a lot of books on your K.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Does it use the battery faster by having a lot of books on the kindle rather than kept in the archives?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Having a lot of books on your Kindle should not cause the battery to be used faster.

Except...

1) If you download a lot of books to your Kindle at the same time, it will index them all which *will* increase battery use until the indexing is complete.
2) If the indexing fails on a book, this will increase battery use - see the FAQ
3) I've seen it reported that with some Kindles, the indexes are deleted and recreated if the Kindle is restarted. I've never seen this with my K3, and IIRC the person reporting it was on a K2, so this may be a characteristic of the older Kindle models.


----------



## kelly40 (Oct 13, 2011)

My battery easily worn down though it is still half way the prescribe battery life. Hmmm, I received info that tells me "consider replacing your battery" (?). Sometimes downloading takes time...whew!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I am relieved to read that I am not the only one charging my K2 twice a week.  Yes, I read several hours a day, I have a lot of books on it and download samples and a book at least every other day.  But I still thought it was draining too fast.  Tonight I found one undexed book.  I had looked previously and there weren't any.  Don't know where this one came from as it isn't on my list of purchased books on my Amazon account.  Tried to index this one books.  Somehow in the process I got 60+ indexed books unindexed!  What a mess. (and Yes, I only turn on my 3G to download stuff).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a just over a week old K-Mini...I used it for a week with WiFi on all the time, reading a lot on it.  Then it needed charging, though it wasn't completely down.  I'm pleased with the battery life.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a just over a week old K-Mini...I used it for a week with WiFi on all the time, reading a lot on it. Then it needed charging, though it wasn't completely down. I'm pleased with the battery life.
> 
> Betsy


That sounds pretty fair with wireless on all the time. I had wireless on for the first 24 hours, then turned it off unless I needed it. I got two weeks out of it that way before recharging. It wasn't completely down but it was close. I read a lot more than 30 minutes a day and downloaded a bunch of purchases, freebies, library books, and personal documents. Considering all of that, I think the battery held up nicely.


----------

